# Stittsville Haunt 2007



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

Kerosene for lanterns and torches: $36.45
Fog fluid for three fog machines: $58.55
Ice for two fog coolers: $80.00
Hearing the screams from TOTs in my Dungeon as the Dungeon Master leaps to his feet and the air cannon blasts: PRICELESS!!!

Was a great 11 night run. The weather totally co-operated this year and the Ottawa Food Bank drive was the biggest yet. We collected $1024 in cash and exceeded our Food collection (not weighed yet but we expect close to 2000 pounds).

We had a record number of visitors (can't begin to estimate the numbers). Media coverage was phenomenal. Local papers provided excellent coverage and we appeared on CTV Ottawa News twice and A-Channel Ottawa twice. We were judged most 'Spooktacular' house in Ottawa by A-Channel which resulted in them doing a live Weather broadcast from our Haunt on Halloween night during the 6:00pm news.

The zombies are exhausted and will be put away this weekend for a well deserved rest. Total Haunt breakdown and storage will probably take the next two weeks.

I hope everyone had a great 2007 season and I look forward to hearing about your experience and seeing new photos. I'll be updating my webpage with photos and new video in the coming weeks.

Pics from 2007 can be viewed here;

http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/dE477v

Bruce Evely aka GRIM
Dungeon Master of Stittsville Haunt
www.stittsvillehaunt.com


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome! and that is one rad hearse you've got there.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

looks great LOVE the window treatment!


----------



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

I created the window treatments 4 or 5 years ago. They are basically a wood frame of 1x2 strapping each made to fit the window. On the frame I glued 1" thick pink styrofoam insulation and then cut the gothic window shape. I then painted the foam gray and proceeded to glue individual red painted styrofoam brinks on the front of the panels. That was the one and only project for one year.

Total number of panels is 9. Most people don't notice they are treatments and think that we actually have 'gothic windows'; mission accomplished!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really love (what I am assuming is) your dragon stable.


----------



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

kirkwood said:


> awesome! and that is one rad hearse you've got there.


Hearse was borrowed. We had it for most of the Haunt and hope to get it back next year. It was a big hit along with the casket hanging out the back.

What I found interesting were the number of kids who didn't know what a Hearse or Casket were. So I had the opportunity to educate them!!


----------



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Really love (what I am assuming is) your dragon stable.


Thanks. It was actually "The Dragon's Lair" which was a new addition this year. Our theme for 2007 was "Enter the Dragon's Lair". The "Lair", in addition to the bones, bats, and skulls had 'suspense music' and thunder playing with was synced to red, green, and white lighting. We also had a fog machine and newly build fog cooler which kept a nice layer of fog on the floor of the Lair most evenings.

I took some video which appeared to come out ok and I hope to have a new video posted on my website in the coming weeks.


----------



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

hauntedeve said:


> That's a wow! Love it! Great looking vampire costumes too.


My costume came from Sears for the cost of $50!!. The contact lenses cost about $100. My wife's costume was custom made this year; it cost her a bit but it will last for a very long time. I found that this year at times she was getting more into the Haunt than I was!!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent haunt, and the PERFECT house for this!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

all of it looks great, I like how you added the "indoor" section outdoors... and your costumes look spot-on.


----------

